
PG says London is not a startup hub as you can't get into the Ritz with trainers - CiaranR
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/740226080116736000
======
bb101
Interesting how the Ritz tried to "engage" with Altman after his tweet. I
wonder what they would have said. "Sorry, the rule is for other people, not
rich people like you" ?

------
mgiannopoulos
BI actually managed to write an article about all this...
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-ritz-sneakers-
paul-...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-ritz-sneakers-paul-graham-
london-not-a-startup-hub-2016-6?r=US&IR=T)

------
Nokinside
Germany can't have startup hub because they are still formally addressing each
other.

European cities have different neighborhoods. Relaxed and informal means
different things in different neighborhood. I bet that if Altman would walk in
with actual puma, they could arrange something. Not getting into somewhere
with trainers in London is a sign that Altman was lost in the wrong
neighborhood. Back away slowly and go to Slough

